# 230,000 executice dog sold in SC



## Harry Keely

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/12/u...-E-FB-SM-LIN-FEW-061211-NYT-NA&WT.mc_ev=click

No I don't know this guy, but wish I did to talk to him to figure out what declares a quarter million dollar GSD or dam near it, other than the fact that somebody is actually willing to pay that price. His website is on there, I love that the pic shows a bite wedge being used :-ofor this highly trained EXECUTIVE PROTECTION DOG. Why is it that they need to drag seal team six into every dog story out there, leave them guys and the dog alone and out of all these bizarre stories theres no comparison I would think and venture to say. Oh boy and here we go again with the phrase of expert of schutzhund which means protection AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHHA, are you ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Harry Keely

Harry Keely said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/12/u...-E-FB-SM-LIN-FEW-061211-NYT-NA&WT.mc_ev=click
> 
> No I don't know this guy, but wish I did to talk to him to figure out what declares a quarter million dollar GSD or dam near it, other than the fact that somebody is actually willing to pay that price. His website is on there, I love that the pic shows a bite wedge being used :-ofor this highly trained EXECUTIVE PROTECTION DOG. Why is it that they need to drag seal team six into every dog story out there, leave them guys and the dog alone and out of all these bizarre stories theres no comparison I would think and venture to say. Oh boy and here we go again with the phrase of expert of schutzhund which means protection AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHHA, are you ****ing kidding me.


Sorry I missed the part after reading it again that the dog has SAR working in it to for little girls, still scratching my head though:-k Reading these stories makes me want to go buy a bunch of SCH dogs build a pretty website, make sure its social and house trained and boom your be the next million dollar man and woman over the sale of a couple of dogs that don't cost much and have a mark up of a couple 100%. Or better yet write to the editor of the story which you can do simply by clicking on his name on the editorial letting all these crazy people know they can buy these dogs for a couple of grand themselves instead of paying these marked up prices that all these people want to charge them for. These are the stories about dogs that get me rev up and going, sorry WDF folks.


----------



## Harry Keely

Just found the article on FB under the NY times section and there were alot of post, so I posted letting them know that those dogs cost what they cost and basically they got ripped a new one by a used cars sales person that pulled the cover over there eyes. I will be calling the dog company here in SC as well as writing the editorial person for this article, folks its just stupid for people to get taken like this.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Harry, Prather is a business man. He tapped a market that makes him tons of money. Why blame him. he's giving his clients what they want. Most of us don't know people with money to burn, he does and he knows how to market what he has. Most of us has better dogs than he has BUT he knows what to do with his. he is in Aiken, right next to Augusta. Who he sells to doesn't effect me at all. Nor you. Stop your bitching, it does no good, I know.


----------



## Harry Keely

Jerry Lyda said:


> Harry, Prather is a business man. He tapped a market that makes him tons of money. Why blame him. he's giving his clients what they want. Most of us don't know people with money to burn, he does and he knows how to market what he has. Most of us has better dogs than he has BUT he knows what to do with his. he is in Aiken, right next to Augusta. Who he sells to doesn't effect me at all. Nor you. Stop your bitching, it does no good, I know.


Jerry thats your take on it fella, I got my own take on it, you right he tapped it alright buy ripping people off of there monies. I am not one for lying to, with holding info from people, etc......... People like this make the rest of working dog people look like shit bags, I have to much passion and enjoy what I do way to much.

Now I am sure that you will say its not everybody that sees it that way, well your right there most likely but there will still be plenty that will see all of this dog stuff in a negative light even if they don't just come out and say it. I choose to stand up for the working dog world where obviously alot are choosing to sit with there heads up their ass and sitting back and watching to see whats next on menu. Not me fella, we got enough fuktards as one of the members likes to put it, we don't need anymore showing their ass. 

Don't worry even though I am showing my ass here I will be more than diplomatic about it giving these people a other direction to go to save shit loads of money and get what they intially set out to buy instead of show boaters that look pretty and come with pretty papers and silly other paperwork, because that don't make a dog either.


----------



## John-Ashley Hill

Harry, trust me his clients aren't being scammed or hoodwinked. These are the same type of people that buy $200.00 T-shirts and $800.00 jeans, $10,000 purses. They do this becasue they dont care about the money as long as they can get the designer clothes that make their friends say "where did you get that or who designed it" and they can tell them its custom made or part of a new line. Well, Harry this guy was just smart enough to do the same thing with a dog, a "designer dog" and the price is part of what is appealing because the price sets the dog apart and makes it only available to the upper upper class. They can tell their friends Rover protects the whole family was custom trained and ONLY cost 230,000. Word spreads and I am guessing he gets alot of referrals. These people would show up with a $10,000 dog about as quick as they would buy underwear from Wal-Mart! The money is just a drop in the bucket they didnt mortgage the home to afford the dog they just bought and never thought twice. You write your letters but this guy is giving a very select group of clients what they want and that includes a price tag that means only a select few can afford the dog, they dont want a Wal-Mart dog like most of us have. JMO


----------



## Jim Nash

Harry , I was reading your post and thinking about my response and next thing you now John beats me to it . This guy has been doing this for years and you don't see his clients crying before the news cameras about how he stole their lifesavings . They are happy to pay that much money . It irritates me too but I don't think he is hurting anyone .


----------



## will fernandez

He cant sell those people real dogs. He gives them exactly what they want and can control. Wish I would of come up with his business plan. No waiting on bids, purchase orders or bullshit. Buy the most stable show dog with its SCH III and sell it for a hefty price. The man is a genius.

Capitalism at its finest.


----------



## Jim Nash

Isn't Jeremy Norton a member here ? I think I met him at a Mondio Ring trial . Nice guy .


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

i have heard of that guy and his dogs for years.

say what you want harry, but the dude is a brilliant businessman, you are not stupid, you can acknowledge that, as i have. he plays on people's egos and he made a lot of money by doing it.

it's not about a better dog, but the marketing, perception, illusion, exclusivity etc... like somebody says up there, capitalism at its finest.

he advertises in Robb Report and those other glossy magazines with lear jets, yachts, 1000 dollars armani t shirts, rolexes and other stuff that people get hung up about.

come to think of it, schutzhund,, ring, dog training, bitework this and that, is not really known to general population. everybody is afraid of a backyard mutt who can bite and act aggressively behind a fence. now, if the dog can only be TRAINED to bite and not to bite, sit, down, stay, come, listen to voice commands AND look pretty, wow, now we got something here for mister hedge fund manager who has a stable of cars, trophy wife and house in the hamptons.

it's a simple concept and the guy just applied it successfully to the dogs. It's no coincidence that he chose showline GSDs too.

somebody else explained as to WHY those people buy those dogs,it'snot like the guy will be broke after he sunk that much money into that dog.

his ego will be paid many times over after he brags about it to his buddies in the country club, on the golf course, the vacation in Tahiti, office parties and so on.

while you are applying knowledge, reason and logic to your arguments, they operate with a different mindset.

if you put a better dog, by all means better dog to a knowledgeable dog person next to THAT dog, the guy with ego and money will choose that one for the dumbest reasons we can think off, it's prettier, the sable one looks like wolf, the better dog is too rough and tough, this one has pretty color and so on.

it's all abut presentation and playing with human vanity, my friend. I am sure if you talked to the guy that sells those dogs, he will pretty much tell you the same thing straight up.

after all, what would the mister investment banker that likes luxury toys do with a better dog? Work him every day, as our dogs need? Please. that dog is no different for him that a new ferrari enzo, you show it off than put it away for a while.


----------



## Adam Rawlings

Some people here will call this guy a fraud, cheat or scam artist, but if he's delivering what his clients want and they're satisfied with their dog, then no harm, no foul IMO.


----------



## Jim Nash

What I find curious is that there are not a lot of other people doing this . I've only found a few others . I interpret that as deep down most of us find it wrong . Just not that wrong . He's kind of like a modern day Robin Hood stealing from the rich but just not giving it to the poor .


----------



## will fernandez

If I knew how to be a salesman I would do it and I would also start my own e-collar franchise as well.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

will fernandez said:


> If I knew how to be a salesman I would do it and I would also start my own e-collar franchise as well.


Maybe you just need a business partner. You do the dog stuff, leave the marketing and sales to someone else.


----------



## Pete Stevens

A friend of mine and I went evaluated a "personal protection" Belgian Malinios that a very wealthy family (on the Forbes 500 list wealthy) purchased from a kennel in Northen California. The kennel literally dropped off the dog and a little bit of paperwork and got out of there quick. No list of commands, no demo.....nothing. They paid $13K for this dog who wouldn't bite the ham off of a bone. No defensive drive, barely any prey.....social though. But when we grabbed the owner of the dog to see what it would do, she just sat there.

This family was very nice. They didn't seem too concerned with the waste of money because in reality, it isn't very much for them. A guy like me, if I pay that much for a dog, it better write good reports too. 

If someone is willing to pay that much for a dog and they are happy with it, more power to the guy who sold it to them. I wish I had the corner on that market, that is a nicey comfy way to make a living.


----------



## Harry Keely

Yea its a nice way to make a living, but also a way of walking around with a clear head with no morals, I mean really how many of you think its ok to sell a dog to a family that thinks there getting a man stopper but reall getting a pussy cat.

Now that my emotions have calm down, I will ask one simple question to all that thinks its perfectly alright to sell someone a dog that won't chase a fly a supposed protection dog especially one that is compared to a seal team dog wheter they pay a dollar for it or six figures. Maybe this dog does but do you want to charge somebody six figures and a couple months later the dog is put to the test and oh guess what you or your wife or even worse your kids are hurt or worse. Oh but wait its all going to be OK because this was a schutzhund dog and that means protection in germany.:-\"

Oh but if any you have doubts I can pull out a bite wedge or a jute sleeve and prove to you he will bite and release on command, oh yea hes also got some OB on him to which declares hes a highly trained assasin. Oh yea ands hes a acclaimed competitor in the sport as well. I'm not against the sports I'm just throwing out a simple based scenario of what automatically makes a real protection dog.:-$


----------



## will fernandez

caveat emptor


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Harry , you're not listening. What you explained in your last post IS ALL these people want. They know nothing about dogs like what we have. They just like to say they have one and they don't know the first command or the language the dog is trained in AND they don't care. Hell they will write that money off on their taxes anyway.The man is providing a service that we don't. I suggest you do this. Open you a kennel with really good dogs, really good to our standards. Now sell them to the same type people that he is selling them to. Within a week you will be getting that dog back and they will be suing you because they couldn't control the dog an it bit someone. YOU will loose because they have the MONEY that will win that court case.

Prather is doing the right thing and it satisfies their egos. His bank account will show this. Right wrong or indifferent they get what they want and so does he. 

Change the world and open your kennel and sell them the dogs we all call real dogs.


----------



## Harry Keely

Alright folks I got the video footage http://www.harrisonk9.com/html/video.cfm to open shop all we need is some schutzhund dogs and all we got to do is add a recall and change out the tracking articles to clothing and we are good to go, whos all in. Also we need some wooded areas with some bad dog signs and say its off limits to the normal buyer. We don't have to worry about clientele we can just say there private buyers that want to be un announced.

Heres how we will adapt and overcome, you ready LOL, we are going to use PSA and ring dogs instead for the bite suit affect, for the really elite buyers we will show them KNPV dogs. And before you know it BOOM your the next Come to mecca dog breeder because you know pups are 5k -7k a pop.:roll: For police or MWD quality we will sell them at a fair price to kings,queens,princes and princess folks.


----------



## Harry Keely

Jerry Lyda said:


> Harry , you're not listening. What you explained in your last post IS ALL these people want. They know nothing about dogs like what we have. They just like to say they have one and they don't know the first command or the language the dog is trained in AND they don't care. Hell they will write that money off on their taxes anyway.The man is providing a service that we don't. I suggest you do this. Open you a kennel with really good dogs, really good to our standards. Now sell them to the same type people that he is selling them to. Within a week you will be getting that dog back and they will be suing you because they couldn't control the dog an it bit someone. YOU will loose because they have the MONEY that will win that court case.
> 
> Prather is doing the right thing and it satisfies their egos. His bank account will show this. Right wrong or indifferent they get what they want and so does he.
> 
> Change the world and open your kennel and sell them the dogs we all call real dogs.


Hey you got a litter of GSD dont ya, plus you like to talk with folks and got southern hospitality maybe you should give it a whirl yourself, you probally have better luck then my rough around the edges real world outlook on shit Jerry. Hell hes getting 5 - 7k and lives by ya, you can work out a deal for 50% for 3.5k a pup. As far as me I just train them I would need a bullshit artist for the selling part, I am not big on white collar, I prefer the blue collar folk.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I just got through telling you that our real dogs have no place with this type clientele. You can sell yours to them NOT ME. I don't have the money that their law suit would force me to pay. 

Let Prather continue doing what he does and let us continue doing what we do. We will all be much happier. If you want to tap into that market only sell the type dog he sells. Trust me on this Harry.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Pretty much every dog in the promo was a POS. Can't believe he showcased his best dogs in that video and they are all crap. He's a smart dude. Bet he could sell sand to to the middle easterners.

I know a local doctor who paid 15k for a washed up Sch III showline GSD. What a piece of crap. Dog was 5 years old and had been sitting around someone's house for over a year with no training before being sold. Damn thing would barely bite a sleeve even out of defense with a lot of pressure. It just yawned at a ball. His wife constantly brags about their "SCHIII" dog while she's at the local horse stables with her 4 over priced horses. I guess they're happy though.


----------



## Anna Kasho

Jerry's right. I knew somebody with a dog like that. One of my friends had a girlfriend from a wealthy family. Her family bought the dog, a good looking showline schH2 female. Don't know how much they paid, but they really liked telling everyone she was a german import. They got bragging rights, a mild mannered quiet dog to lay around the house and show off to people. They went through a two-day training session when they got the dog, and nothing ever since. It always seemed to me that they were really nervous of the dog doing anything "aggressive" and they quickly made her obese and lazy. LOL

My friend used to walk her along with his dog, and of course we tried a few commands just for fun (she was really lazy and sloppy at that point, LOL) and no way was that a PPD. But the family never needed a ppd, and certainly wouldn't want to deal with a dog that needed constant work and training.


----------



## Harry Keely

Believe me I ain't sell dogs to the clientele especially for that type of money, I couldn't lay my head down at night knowing somebody got ass raped over the price of a dog, two I don't want and never will want to own the type of GSD he sells so I guess I am out of the game. I was just making a joke because for what hes selling and what hes charging is really embarrasing to the working dog world. Supposed selllers over there should put there heads between their legs and put their own heads up their asses for thinking that these are the cream of the crop. I think I would smack myself in the mirror every morning if I had dogs like that and were lying to myself and everybody else by saying these are the best or even for that matter good. I guess I will stick to my malis or DS mutts that are stupid, nutts, and pyschotic LOL that cost less than 5 figures.


----------



## Jim Nash

Harry Keely said:


> Believe me I ain't sell dogs to the clientele especially for that type of money, I couldn't lay my head down at night knowing somebody got ass raped over the price of a dog, two I don't want and never will want to own the type of GSD he sells so I guess I am out of the game. I was just making a joke because for what hes selling and what hes charging is really embarrasing to the working dog world. Supposed selllers over there should put there heads between their legs and put their own heads up their asses for thinking that these are the cream of the crop. I think I would smack myself in the mirror every morning if I had dogs like that and were lying to myself and everybody else by saying these are the best or even for that matter good.


I don't see this as part of the Working Dog world . It's more of a fasion statement thing .


----------



## Harry Keely

Jim Nash said:


> I don't see this as part of the Working Dog world . It's more of a fasion statement thing .


I don't really disagree with ya Jim, I just say it because how he says he gets his dogs and where he get them from, that I made my statement.


----------



## Joby Becker

I did some work with a guy in Chicago that sold some "protection" dogs for high dollars...mostly to professional Chicago athletes..

many were bullbreed dogs...all decent dogs, but $20,000-$40,000 dogs, not in my mind...


----------



## Sandra King

Harry Keely said:


> I don't really disagree with ya Jim, I just say it because how he says he gets his dogs and where he get them from, that I made my statement.


That I agree with. If they want to pay 240 k for a dog, more power to them. But how he gets to these dogs, I doubt those dogs are as good as Navy Seal Dogs, come on... I doubt you'll ever see a showline in the Seals and that is misleading. Thing is, he can't be honest about it, if he was the "exclusivity" would be gone. 

:roll:


----------



## Harry Keely

Joby Becker said:


> I did some work with a guy in Chicago that sold some "protection" dogs for high dollars...mostly to professional Chicago athletes..
> 
> many were bullbreed dogs...all decent dogs, but $20,000-$40,000 dogs, not in my mind...


yes they sell for stupid stupid money, I have connections in NYC, Cali as well as the carribean that if I wanted to make money on bullys ( Pits razors edge, gotti etc......) I could, especially the carribean but to me whats the ****ing point because its a real use less breed in my eyes and we have enough of them in your local pounds and rescues, why add to the damaging sky high numbers of them. Theres a guy in NYC in east NY thats trying to train them for bitework for SCH because he says they sell for twice what the normal bully does. Why I don't know but he kind of reminds me of this Harrison's k9 guy now that I think about it LOL.


----------



## kamphuis gerben

he only has to find one costumer 
plus when the dog barks because of fear wakes the owner who calls thecopps the dog will earn a honor of curage but iam sure my 200 euro patterdale will do the same job
greetings gerben


----------



## Harry Keely

kamphuis gerben said:


> he only has to find one costumer
> plus when the dog barks because of fear wakes the owner who calls thecopps the dog will earn a honor of curage but iam sure my 200 euro patterdale will do the same job
> greetings gerben


****ing amen to that Gerben, thats what I'm talking about man. These people have no clue what they want other than some smuck to sell them some way over priced dam silly dog.\\/, at the same time I feel sorry for the kids that are taught to depend on these dogs.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe

There is a positive side to the ( front page ) Sunday New York Times article on Shutzhund! it brings to life a sport that very few have heard of. While only an idiot would pay 230.000 for a "protection dog" or Robot dog, it's not so much the buyer I have a problem with it's that the seller has no integrity no matter how spectacular his marketing talents are! if not for the whole Navy Seal dog there would not even be a front page article! now everyone will think they want to import a 300 euro Mali !! LOL but I like the fact they thought it a good idea for the "sunday front page"


----------



## Sandra King

Harry Keely said:


> yes they sell for stupid stupid money, I have connections in NYC, Cali as well as the carribean that if I wanted to make money on bullys ( Pits razors edge, gotti etc......) I could, especially the carribean but to me whats the ****ing point because its a real use less breed in my eyes and we have enough of them in your local pounds and rescues, why add to the damaging sky high numbers of them. Theres a guy in NYC in east NY thats trying to train them for bitework for SCH because he says they sell for twice what the normal bully does. Why I don't know but he kind of reminds me of this Harrison's k9 guy now that I think about it LOL.


It's not just in the US. Just take a look at China and how much money they spend on Showline Dogs. Or Thailand... It's a billion dollar market and they don't want to hear how good or bad that dog is, all they want is a "Sieger Dog" and those fancy names in the pedigrees and tell their friends how expensive and exclusive that dog is and that he came from Germany. 

Sometimes those dogs are promised away from Judges while the owners don't even know about it. The Judges pressure the owners into selling, the Judge is earning a huge amount of money with it and if the owners refuse they won't ever set a foot into the Sieger Ring again. That is how corrupt that world is and none of us will ever change it. 

Sad thing is, it's supposed to be a Hobby Breeding, you are not supposed to earn a living with it. It's in the SV Statutes, does anyone care? 
NOPE! And most certainly not those big SV Shots that actually earn some big money with it.


----------



## kamphuis gerben

dont forget well want a dog who whell can depend on when its really getting nasty no show no money but reliable for a good fight that or hold the agressor or gives us time to winn in any of these situations 
if its my live on the line i want the best %out of it so the best dog 
give me the best chances and also the upper side of it 
thats worth my money because i only get one shot a living 
greetings gerben


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Harry do you reaaly think any of these types of people are ever going to be held up on a bad street at knife point, or someone will come through their window at night with a baseball bat. it will never happen, these are the perfect dogs for them. 

do you think you would be more moral by selling them a TRUE man-stopper that IS worth that much - that would be immoral and irresponsible.


----------



## Sandra King

Even if somebody was about to trespass their property...before that dog can react, their security system already informed the police, they went into the panic room, with the dog to wait for their rescue... LOL :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely

Sandra King said:


> It's not just in the US. Just take a look at China and how much money they spend on Showline Dogs. Or Thailand... It's a billion dollar market and they don't want to hear how good or bad that dog is, all they want is a "Sieger Dog" and those fancy names in the pedigrees and tell their friends how expensive and exclusive that dog is and that he came from Germany.
> 
> Sometimes those dogs are promised away from Judges while the owners don't even know about it. The Judges pressure the owners into selling, the Judge is earning a huge amount of money with it and if the owners refuse they won't ever set a foot into the Sieger Ring again. That is how corrupt that world is and none of us will ever change it.
> 
> Sad thing is, it's supposed to be a Hobby Breeding, you are not supposed to earn a living with it. It's in the SV Statutes, does anyone care?
> NOPE! And most certainly not those big SV Shots that actually earn some big money with it.


You are right there Japan and China both are and have been for decades the highest paying buyers on the sieger dog market not for a very long time. This is not the first dog that has been purchased for six figures and sure will not be the last I'm sure.


----------



## Harry Keely

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Harry do you reaaly think any of these types of people are ever going to be held up on a bad street at knife point, or someone will come through their window at night with a baseball bat. it will never happen, these are the perfect dogs for them.
> 
> do you think you would be more moral by selling them a TRUE man-stopper that IS worth that much - that would be immoral and irresponsible.


 
Agree with with both halfs of your comment, and hell no I would not sell them a real man stopper, I didn't even sell pups from my last litter to certain folks that supposedly had experience with GSD or Malis because I got bad vibes from them for one reason or another, so hell no would I sell a trained adult to some tard just because they have money. I like the color green but not bad as some of these breeders and trainers do that will sell to just about anyone:-o.


----------



## Harry Keely

kamphuis gerben said:


> dont forget well want a dog who whell can depend on when its really getting nasty no show no money but reliable for a good fight that or hold the agressor or gives us time to winn in any of these situations
> if its my live on the line i want the best %out of it so the best dog
> give me the best chances and also the upper side of it
> thats worth my money because i only get one shot a living
> greetings gerben


yes sir


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Sandra King said:


> It's not just in the US. Just take a look at China and how much money they spend on Showline Dogs. Or Thailand... It's a billion dollar market and they don't want to hear how good or bad that dog is, all they want is a "Sieger Dog" and those fancy names in the pedigrees and tell their friends how expensive and exclusive that dog is and that he came from Germany.
> 
> Sometimes those dogs are promised away from Judges while the owners don't even know about it. The Judges pressure the owners into selling, the Judge is earning a huge amount of money with it and if the owners refuse they won't ever set a foot into the Sieger Ring again. That is how corrupt that world is and none of us will ever change it.
> 
> Sad thing is, it's supposed to be a Hobby Breeding, you are not supposed to earn a living with it. It's in the SV Statutes, does anyone care?
> NOPE! And most certainly not those big SV Shots that actually earn some big money with it.


Very true.......Most of the dogs here(thailand) are showlines sold for really ridiculous prices but at least they fulfill the purpose they were sold for(ego).
A guy bought Nox del lupo Nero for about 60,000 dollars and he doesn't know how to handle the dog. I saw a son of Nox being trained in germany looking much better. I almost get annoyed that such a good dog is being used as a status symbol. Unfortunately the dog may never be bred again.
Honestly i don't know whether to say its right or wrong to sell dogs for these prices cos on one hand its just insane but on the other hand there are people that won't buy dogs for less.:-k


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Working dog people are some of the dumbest business people in the history of business.

Dumbasses will buy dogs out of EU and re-sell them for retarded prices, have been doing that for years. What is different here, except this guy is able to make a decent living. The government has bought hammers for more than we charge for dogs. I cannot believe that we are not holding out to bring the price up. I cannot believe that we are not staying out of EU to drive their prices back down.


I too, am a terrible businessman. : )


----------



## Pete Stevens

All I saw was a Schutzhund routine with a recall. Drop the sleeve and see what the dog does. Besides, the personal security detail assigned to protect the wealthy dog owner will probably be more effective. Plus they will be able to articulate their actions on the witness stand. GSD's are terrible witnesses anyway. 

It probably is more of an ego thing too. Sort of a trophy wife but with four legs.

The SEAL dogs that I have trained with are pretty damn good. But we should expect that from our elite spec ops units. They get to train all day and have no budget issues, as it should be. They also do some pretty crazy stuff and lots of dogs wash out, even some that in any other circumstances would be superstars. I don't care how much of my tax money the spend on those dogs. They need the best available.


----------



## Guest

Pete Stevens said:


> All I saw was a Schutzhund routine with a recall. Drop the sleeve and see what the dog does. Besides, the personal security detail assigned to protect the wealthy dog owner will probably be more effective. Plus they will be able to articulate their actions on the witness stand. GSD's are terrible witnesses anyway.
> 
> It probably is more of an ego thing too. Sort of a trophy wife but with four legs.
> 
> The SEAL dogs that I have trained with are pretty damn good. But we should expect that from our elite spec ops units. They get to train all day and have no budget issues, as it should be. They also do some pretty crazy stuff and lots of dogs wash out, even some that in any other circumstances would be superstars. I don't care how much of my tax money the spend on those dogs. They need the best available.


but they are not anywhere near six figures...


----------



## Sandra King

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Very true.......Most of the dogs here(thailand) are showlines sold for really ridiculous prices but at least they fulfill the purpose they were sold for(ego).
> A guy bought Nox del lupo Nero for about 60,000 dollars and he doesn't know how to handle the dog. I saw a son of Nox being trained in germany looking much better. I almost get annoyed that such a good dog is being used as a status symbol. Unfortunately the dog may never be bred again.
> Honestly i don't know whether to say its right or wrong to sell dogs for these prices cos on one hand its just insane but on the other hand there are people that won't buy dogs for less.:-k


My father was in Thailand to hold Seminars in Schutzhund. I believe that was in the 80's. 
The dogs had their own personal servant who held umbrellas so their color wouldn't fade out. The dogs were beautiful red&black dogs because that is what was in fashion back then. What they did not know is that it wasn't their true color. The breeders faked the color. Fed biotin, colored them, used all kind of tricks to get that desired color. 
However, after a couple of months in Thailand, they turned from red into black&tan and that is why some dogs had their own servants to protect them from the sun. 

That makes you realize how wealthy those people must be. I guess it goes beyond my comprehendion. They also asked my dad why it is that they fade in the color, they honestly believed that it was because of the sun.


----------



## Bob Scott

Just goes to show you that folks that can afford to buy a dog for money like that didn't necessarily get rich using their brain......but they did get rich! :lol:


----------



## Drew Peirce

> The SEAL dogs that I have trained with



it never ends around here does it?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

you established trainers are looking at it the wrong way - think of the spin-offs for safe finished easy to control dogs that will barely bite a sleeve - you could get big bucks for all your wash-outs. 

money brings credibility not the other way around (i got neither BTW) 

hell you should manufacture tennis balls on a string with a pic of yr dog biting n yr contact details and throw them on the golf course at the richest country club. 

stop moaning.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Honestly i don't know whether to say its right or wrong to sell dogs for these prices cos on one hand its just insane but on the other hand there are people that won't buy dogs for less.

All dogs are for sale. You come up with the right price, and I don't know too many people that will say no in the show dog world. In the working dog world of the USA people actually brag how much money they have turned down. Working dog people simply have a odd mentality about their dogs. They are usually one step off calling them fur kids or something gay like that.

Will the dogs ever be bred again ? What about when they go to a police dept ? That is the black hole that sucks up some good genetics, the end.


----------



## Sandra King

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Honestly i don't know whether to say its right or wrong to sell dogs for these prices cos on one hand its just insane but on the other hand there are people that won't buy dogs for less.
> 
> All dogs are for sale. You come up with the right price, and I don't know too many people that will say no in the show dog world. In the working dog world of the USA people actually brag how much money they have turned down. Working dog people simply have a odd mentality about their dogs. They are usually one step off calling them fur kids or something gay like that.
> 
> Will the dogs ever be bred again ? What about when they go to a police dept ? That is the black hole that sucks up some good genetics, the end.


You are not wrong about that at all. 
My dad turned down a lot of money for one of his dogs when he was *eight *years old and that is rare that somebody offers that kind of money for an eight year old dog. But that dog went into history. He said he turned down the offer out of sentimentality but looking back, he should have done it. 
He made some pretty good deals but that one could have been the biggest of them all but honestly, you don't easily sell your star dog. Not when they reached a certain age. 

However, they also turned down the offer for my sisters star horse. I believe it was actually a 6 figured sum. That horse was olympic material. Two years later that horse was dead because a vet treated him the wrong way. Looking back, they should have sold him that day. But again... you make those decisions and you learn from your mistakes. That that horse died was a big blow on my sisters career and if they had sold him, they at least could have made some big-time money out of it. But those are the things you don't know when you make these decisions. 

However, some working dog people are waking up and they sell as soon as somebody offers the right price for a dog. I know I can't do it either. I couldn't sell my dogs. I have no problems to make the appropriate steps when one of my dogs is sick and has to be put to sleep but breeding and selling is a totally different ball game. 

If somebody would offer me a million dollar for my bitch, I'd be stupid and turn it down. I know my husband wouldn't but I'd go as far and divorce him if he sold any of my dogs without my consent, even if he sold her for a million bucks.

Anybody trying to get between the dogs and me...they loose. 

And it's pretty much like that with anybody I know in the working dog scene. They'd chose their dog anytime over a human being. Even over their own spouse.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What is the name of the dog that went down in history ?


----------



## David Frost

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is the name of the dog that went down in history ?


 Depends on whose history. I can think of a couple of military dogs that have gone down in history. 

As for dogs sold to police, most of us don't breed. We don't have time, money, manpower or the facilities for breeding, raising puppies etc. It would be illegal (state law) for me to sell any pups that we might have and a conflict of interest (in our department) to train and sell them. while I have this job, I'm not permitted to train L/E for money. IT's a conflict of interest because we train them for free on a space available basis. Bottom line, we train the dogs to work. We can't train for 3 years for the occasional trial. Training time is a precious commodity. The dogs have to work. They pay the bills. 

DFrost


----------



## sam wilks

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is the name of the dog that went down in history ?


Who is Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Harry Keely

sam wilks said:


> Who is Rin Tin Tin


I don't think you get to collect 200 and go :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is the name of the dog that went down in history ?


Linda Lovelace?


----------



## Lisa Brazeau

Wish I would have thought of it first!


----------



## David Frost

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Wish I would have thought of it first!


I thought the same thing with the termite dog, bed bug dog, cell phone dog, etc etc, ha ha. I need one of those smiley things with me banging my head on the wall.

DFrost


----------



## Sandra King

David Frost said:


> I thought the same thing with the termite dog, bed bug dog, cell phone dog, etc etc, ha ha. I need one of those smiley things with me banging my head on the wall.
> 
> DFrost


No Kidding.


----------



## Sandra King

Thomas Barriano said:


> Linda Lovelace?


somebody watched too much porn, eh? (had to google that name)

Since people like to be given names on here, it's Gildo vom Koerbelbach. 
He was an exceptional dog and one heck of a stud dog passing on his genes and producing a ton of very successful dogs, not only in the Schutzhund world but for the police and sar.


----------



## Joby Becker

every dog goes down in history...or is put down..


----------



## Sandra King

Joby Becker said:


> every dog goes down in history...or is put down..


It wasn't what I was trying to say. I wanted to say that Jeff is right with what he said. 
Most showline people wouldn't have blinked with an eye. They would have sold the dog for big money. Working Line people hang onto their dogs, even if the dog is so famous that they get big time money offered when the dog is already 8 years old. 

And I believe to know why. It's that "I will never have a dog like that in my life again" syndrome. 

What would a lot of people give to have that one dog, that makes the perfect match and catapults you into the first Top 100 of the world. 
None of us would sell that kind of dog because it's a "once in a lifetime" thing. Unless you are a breeder and have the facilities and "leistungszentrum" that produces dog after dog after dog after dog, like that. 

But most of us are not breeders, we are handlers and if we have a dog like that, we won't sell! No matter how much they offer. The possibility to go all the way up there, to compete with the big guys and actually place within the first ten and have that dog go into history... that is worth more than any kind of money in the world. 

They may not remember your name but they will remember the dogs name and that is what matters to all of us.


----------



## Harry Keely

Joby Becker said:


> every dog goes down in history...or is put down..


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: good one Joby, thats funny I don't care who u are.


----------



## Thomas Jones

don't hate the player hate the game. Why are you always so angry harry


----------



## Harry Keely

Thomas Jones said:


> don't hate the player hate the game. Why are you always so angry harry


R u nutts Mr. Jones, I don't get mad, might get upset from time to time because I have a passion for the working dog and honesty, you must of missed all the laughing faces above, here some smiles for you ;-). Does this make you feel warm and fuzzy inside like when your at your schutzhund club:-$. I am a happy and fun soul maybe someday we'll meet until then keep smiling. If you dig through my post from the start you will se me posting funny pics , videos, etc.... just be patient. Wait wait I feel one coming on, nope I guess not.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Harry Keely said:


> R u nutts Mr. Jones, I don't get mad, might get upset from time to time because I have a passion for the working dog and honesty, you must of missed all the laughing faces above, here some smiles for you ;-). Does this make you feel warm and fuzzy inside like when your at your schutzhund club:-$. I am a happy and fun soul maybe someday we'll meet until then keep smiling. If you dig through my post from the start you will se me posting funny pics , videos, etc.... just be patient.


I don't know why but that just made me laugh


----------



## Harry Keely

I thought about it and didn't want to leave ya hanging Mr. Jones, so here you go.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Harry Harry Harry. Have some sweet iced tea, some apple pie and relax. Things are as they are and it is what it is. These people want what Harrison Prather sells and they are proud to have these dogs. Everybody is happy, smile and be happy for them.


----------



## Thomas Jones




----------



## Matt Grosch

sounds like a con-man/fraud because he is lying about what his dogs are ( and who he is.....anyone believe the navy seals bought crappy GSD's from him?"


He is like Rex Kwan Do talking about how he is the deadliest man on the planet, won the UFC a record 100 times, teaches the navy seals their hand to hand combat......and will teach you for only $5,000 a class



how can anyone think thats ok??


"sure he is lying and scamming people, but they are happy to believe it and give him tons of money"


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

never heard of Rex Kwan Do - did he actually fight in UFC, what was his record and who did he fight??


----------



## Brett Burton

Sandra King said:


> Since people like to be given names on here, it's Gildo vom Koerbelbach.
> He was an exceptional dog and one heck of a stud dog passing on his genes and producing a ton of very successful dogs, not only in the Schutzhund world but for the police and sar.


Don't want to get too off-topic, but I really like Gildo. He definitely made his mark, especially through offspring like Arek vom Stoffelblick. Strong blood.


----------



## Matt Grosch

Peter Cavallaro said:


> never heard of Rex Kwan Do - did he actually fight in UFC, what was his record and who did he fight??




can skip to 30 seconds in

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J8EMTVTFFU


----------



## Sandra King

Brett Burton said:


> Don't want to get too off-topic, but I really like Gildo. He definitely made his mark, especially through offspring like Arek vom Stoffelblick. Strong blood.


Yeah, very strong blood. If that dog wasn't boycotted when he was still alive, he'd have much more progeny. It's not easy finding dogs that still have him in the third generation, which is sad.
Anyhow, back to topic.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

It's like selling a car. I could sell you my Mustang that has a V6 engine in it. Is it fast? Yes it's still fast, but it's not a high powered V8, it's not going to win anything on a race track, but that might be just fine for you if a V8 is more than you can handle - it's still pretty, it's still a Mustang, just not a high performance vehicle.

If that's what you want and can handle and you want to pay me 10x the market price for it...I'm not going to complain. A fool and their money are soon parted.


----------



## Harry Keely

Thomas Jones said:


>


Thomas heres a better one, sorry in advance if anybody is a lover of this man.


























O.K. I'm done, the one I want to post will get the thread locked for sure :lol:


----------



## Sandra King

Harry Keely said:


> Thomas heres a better one, sorry in advance if anybody is a lover of this man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. I'm done, the one I want to post will get the thread locked for sure :lol:



Careful Harry, somebody from Tennessee could sue you over for that, now... 

Haven't you heard? 
http://www.geekosystem.com/tennessee-bans-posting-offensive-images/

LOL :lol:


----------



## Thomas Jones

Harry Keely said:


> Thomas heres a better one, sorry in advance if anybody is a lover of this man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. I'm done, the one I want to post will get the thread locked for sure :lol:


that was a knee slapper there. I tried to do some other ones but you had to upgrade to pro or something


----------



## Al Curbow

Harry, why would you care how a stranger spent their money?


----------



## Harry Keely

Al Curbow said:


> Harry, why would you care how a stranger spent their money?


#-oIts not the strangers money being spent, although thats idiotic to pay that much, go back to page 1 and read the thread from start to finish Al.


----------



## Al Curbow

Harry Keely said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/12/u...-E-FB-SM-LIN-FEW-061211-NYT-NA&WT.mc_ev=click
> 
> No I don't know this guy, but wish I did to talk to him to figure out what declares a quarter million dollar GSD or dam near it, other than the fact that somebody is actually willing to pay that price. His website is on there, I love that the pic shows a bite wedge being used :-ofor this highly trained EXECUTIVE PROTECTION DOG. Why is it that they need to drag seal team six into every dog story out there, leave them guys and the dog alone and out of all these bizarre stories theres no comparison I would think and venture to say. Oh boy and here we go again with the phrase of expert of schutzhund which means protection AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHHA, are you ****ing kidding me.


Ok Harry. The title of the thread is about the price. Do you remember posting it? Go back and read the first sentence, lol You say you don't know him (stranger) and why he would spend that much money on a dog. ( caring how the stranger spends his money) 

WTF happened to this board Mike???????????? Mike are you out there?????????


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe

Does anyone know or have an idea how this man comes up with a price like that for the female GSD? is the bloodline off the charts or is it just the training? :mrgreen: I notice on the website he lists a "womans Protection dog" that is " a unique and specially trained K9 to give EXTRA peace of mind just for woman" good god!! also a few sexy photo's of woman and their K9's I guess he has sold. There is also the fear facter he includes with the crime statistics so maybe that's were the $230.000 price tag comes from.....


----------



## Guest

Lisa Radcliffe said:


> Does anyone know or have an idea how this man comes up with a price like that for the female GSD? is the bloodline off the charts or is it just the training? :mrgreen: I notice on the website he lists a "womans Protection dog" that is " a unique and specially trained K9 to give EXTRA peace of mind just for woman" good god!! also a few sexy photo's of woman and their K9's I guess he has sold. There is also the fear facter he includes with the crime statistics so maybe that's were the $230.000 price tag comes from.....


who cares? its buisness, I don't agree with it, but who cares....GEEZUS


----------



## Harry Keely

Al Curbow said:


> Ok Harry. The title of the thread is about the price. Do you remember posting it? Go back and read the first sentence, lol You say you don't know him (stranger) and why he would spend that much money on a dog. ( caring how the stranger spends his money)
> 
> WTF happened to this board Mike???????????? Mike are you out there?????????


Al thats pretty good that you put two and two together that the title of the thread is about price:lol:. I guess I had a mind lapse#-o. 

Nothing happen to this board Al, its a valid thread concerning working dogs or that suppose of a working dog and this forum is called the WORKING DOG FORUM. Why you scraming for Mike anyways if you don't like this particular thread then don't read it, I believe thats the most simple fix for ya other than bothering a moderator or owner with this petty thread=D> But like I said in the past if you want it locked than get it locked, I can honestly care less and don't worry fella I won't bother the moderators when it does get locked. A little back and forth and everybody gets there feelings hurt and panties bunched up, god forbid adults have a little critique going on to agree to disagree or a little argument.


----------



## Guest

Al Curbow said:


> Ok Harry. The title of the thread is about the price. Do you remember posting it? Go back and read the first sentence, lol You say you don't know him (stranger) and why he would spend that much money on a dog. ( caring how the stranger spends his money)
> 
> *WTF happened to this board Mike????????????* Mike are you out there?????????


Been wondering the same thing for months....


----------



## Harry Keely

I guess next time theres something with least about chance of a discussion that could possibly spark a debate I will have to put it in, the conflict free discussion to stop people from getting upset and possibly bothering a mod. O r put it in terms that my almost 5 year old understands so that its clear and precise while tippy toeing on egg shells:-({|=:-o=;:-$


----------



## Guest

Harry Keely said:


> I guess next time theres something with least about chance of a discussion that could possibly spark a debate I will have to put it in, the conflict free discussion to stop people from getting upset and possibly bothering a mod. O r put it in terms that my almost 5 year old understands so that its clear and precise while tippy toeing on egg shells:-({|=:-o=;:-$


CONFLICT FREE?? Really, your the one creating all the conflict. You post on nearly everything about the same thing over and over. Cmon Harry! 

Serioulsy, why do you think this is so wrong? You've posted how many times now on the subject? Listen to the others, go train, market and sell your dog, if not don't bitch for someone doing something. Your right, I think its crazy, but me bitching over this nonsense isn't doing a damn thing and only makes me look like an ass....kinda like responding to you right now....


----------



## Harry Keely

Jody Butler said:


> CONFLICT FREE?? Really, your the one creating all the conflict. You post on nearly everything about the same thing over and over. Cmon Harry!
> 
> Serioulsy, why do you think this is so wrong? You've posted how many times now on the subject? Listen to the others, go train, market and sell your dog, if not don't bitch for someone doing something. Your right, I think its crazy, but me bitching over this nonsense isn't doing a damn thing and only makes me look like an ass....kinda like responding to you right now....


Agree with the second half to a extent but what do you mean when you say " You post on nearly everything about the same thing over and over. Cmon Harry! " you referring to this particular thread? If not please be more specific


----------



## Skip Morgart

*NEWS FLASH!!!! The 230,000 dollar dog was stolen from the new owner's yard last nite!!!!*

























Ok,,,....that's a fib...but wouldn't that be hilarious?


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe

Jody Butler said:


> who cares? its buisness, I don't agree with it, but who cares....GEEZUS


I would'nt say I care per say, but I do find it interesting how breeders, trainers and so called protection experts price their dogs. It's not just the few on this forum discussing it either and it does carry over to working,sport dog owners as now I feel I may have under valued my 2 canines :razz: The letters to the editor in the NY Times prove it is the canine talk of the moment if anyone cares!


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Harry , you said this. It's your very first sentence.

"No I don't know this guy, but wish I did to talk to him to figure out what declares a quarter million dollar GSD or dam near it, other than the fact that somebody is actually willing to pay that price."

This is simple to do. You were in North Augusta the other weekend training. Aiken is only 15 min. from there. Go and have your talk with Prather Do you really think he would give two wooden nickels for what you or I for that matter about what we thought about what he is doing? Well maybe for a second just before he was heading for the bank to make his deposit.

Most of us do feel the same as you about the price that he is selling his dogs for,BUT that is what he does and I've never heard any complaints from the people that buy from him. 

I know a man that used to train his dogs years ago and I was told back then he did have some pretty good dogs. I don't have a clue what he has now, I haven't heard. I would like to go see for myself though but I bet I couldn't get past his gates when I introduced myself.


----------



## Matt Grosch

still odd how everyone is ok with this snake oil selling scammer


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Matt Grosch said:


> still odd how everyone is ok with this snake oil selling scammer


Like you wouldn't take the cash if someone was willing to pay it to you, the people buying dogs from this person would never buy anything from anyone here so what's the problem ??


----------



## Sandra King

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Like you wouldn't take the cash if someone was willing to pay it to you, the people buying dogs from this person would never buy anything from anyone here so what's the problem ??


Maybe they would if you'd get a fancy website, use the words personal protection and exclusive and charge over 200 000 dollars per dog. The trick is to offer exclusive accessories that cost at least 5000 dollars on top of that. Like a thousand dollar svarovski leash or a 100 000 diamond collar. 

I bet you, you'd have some of the richest costumers.... 

On top of that offer raw food delivery on golden platters and high end (tap water) in a christal bowl for the dogs, three times a day for an additional 5000 Dollars a month.


----------



## Matt Grosch

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Like you wouldn't take the cash if someone was willing to pay it to you, the people buying dogs from this person would never buy anything from anyone here so what's the problem ??




1) I wouldnt lie to people and con them out of money, that makes you a dirtbag. I doubt if somone sold you a car and said it was perfect and had belonged to jon voight, and then you found out it had been in a wreck and had a salvage title, you wouldnt think it was ok, even if you were rich


2) its a problem when someone is a dirtbag scammer


----------



## Sandra King

Matt Grosch said:


> 1) I wouldnt lie to people and con them out of money, that makes you a dirtbag. I doubt if somone sold you a car and said it was perfect and had belonged to jon voight, and then you found out it had been in a wreck and had a salvage title, you wouldnt think it was ok, even if you were rich
> 
> 
> 2) its a problem when someone is a dirtbag scammer



I agree. 

One of my first lessons was to be always honest about your dogs and yourself. Just because somebody has money and no knowledge about the breed doesn't give you the right to screw them over. If it was about a car, or a service, it would be called fraud. But because it's about prestige and protection dogs, it makes it, all of a sudden, okay?

Schutzhund Dogs are not personal protection dogs and that alone makes it a fraud.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I have looked and I can't find nor have I heard of one person that is disatisfied with a dog that was bought from him.

What makes this man a scammer? Is it just our beliefs? Are we being fair to this man for judging him because of what we think is right? I don't think any dog is worth that kind of money but I'm not the one buying that dog. If I had that kind of money to spend on a dog , would I? Could that be a tax write off for me. No now that wouldn't be right to do , that would be scamming our government. If any of us hasn't scammed on our taxes or anything at all like that then throw the first stone. You have the right to be critical if you really believe this man is wrong for providing a service for people that don't complain.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Matt Grosch said:


> 1) I wouldnt lie to people and con them out of money, that makes you a dirtbag. I doubt if somone sold you a car and said it was perfect and had belonged to jon voight, and then you found out it had been in a wreck and had a salvage title, you wouldnt think it was ok, even if you were rich


Ha ha Matt, that's funny. Course George might be disappointed at that revelation. Ah what the hell, at least he got a pencil out of the deal 'cept his Jon was spelled with an 'H'.

What? You don't want to wear the ribbon? WTF!!! why is this thread still living anyway? It's like the spider who never dies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm2iNNqj2fQ


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Found this, but all complaints were made good.

http://www.bbb.org/central-georgia/...rison-k-9-security-services-in-aiken-sc-10140


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Jerry what if these customers rightly belive they have a protection dog and one day need it and the dog fails to do its job which is most likely - long shot this ever happening but would he be scammer then?


----------



## Nicole Stark

What if the gun jams. Or the touch key fails. Or the gate doesn't close. Or if fluoride and mercury really is hazardous to our health. What if I don't floss. What if I'm robbed while way. What if the end of the world really comes in 2012. What if I didn't pray.

Mother do you think they'll like this song?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Jerry Lyda said:


> I have looked and I can't find nor have I heard of one person that is disatisfied with a dog that was bought from him.
> 
> What makes this man a scammer? Is it just our beliefs? Are we being fair to this man for judging him because of what we think is right? I don't think any dog is worth that kind of money but I'm not the one buying that dog. If I had that kind of money to spend on a dog , would I? Could that be a tax write off for me. No now that wouldn't be right to do , that would be scamming our government. If any of us hasn't scammed on our taxes or anything at all like that then throw the first stone. You have the right to be critical if you really believe this man is wrong for providing a service for people that don't complain.


I wouldn't say he's a scammer, like many people have rightly said he is selling exactly what these consumers want- a beautiful dog that satisfies their ego. The thing is he is giving them the impression these dogs are NAVY SEAL quality and that is a blatant lie, maybe detection dogs but not patrol dogs let alone SEAL dogs=;. I must admit anyway that he's a 'good' business man depending on your definition of the term.:-D


----------



## Joby Becker

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Jerry what if these customers rightly belive they have a protection dog and one day need it and the dog fails to do its job which is most likely - long shot this ever happening but would he be scammer then?


can you say for sure that the dog will most likely fail its job? 

anyone robbing the kind of homestead that can afford 230,000 for a dog, it probably doesn't matter what kind of dog it is...they will have taken dogs into consideration...


----------



## Harry Keely

Long story short because I am friging done with this subject is for the people that don't find nothing wrong with it, I hope some day you get ripped off for a dog that you thought you paid to get and for the rest of the folks I'm glad I brought this man to light and sory for it dragging out so long to be completely honest, oh yea I got a bridge to sell ya if anybody is interested:-o.


----------



## Joby Becker

Harry Keely said:


> Long story short because I am friging done with this subject is for the people that don't find nothing wrong with it, I hope some day you get ripped off for a dog that you thought you paid to get and for the rest of the folks I'm glad I brought this man to light and sory for it dragging out so long to be completely honest, oh yea I got a bridge to sell ya if anybody is interested:-o.


I think everyone probably feels on some level there is something wrong with it.. I think that it is not illegal, and not much any one can do about it...

Best way would be to go see a dog he has for sale for a high price, and put it through a real tough PP type test and get it on hidden video, and then go public......but who here has the kind of money or references to gain access?


----------



## Jennifer Sider

*Special Note: Harrison Prather, Founder & CEO of Harrison K-9 Security Services has extensive experience and knowledge in the field of Military and Police Working K-9 s. Once he completed Military Service he worked for a Civilian Contractor at his own expense, learning how to train Military Patrol Dogs. In 1975 he started his own business, Harrison K-9, training dogs for both Law Enforcement and the U.S. Government. Many of the K-9 s trained were sent overseas to be used in Counter-Terrorism operations and other covert missions. He has trained U.S. Special Forces and other Special Operation Groups in Escape and Evasion techniques on how to confuse a tracking dog and how to neutralize the dog should it find them and attack. *

^^^^ The above was from Harrison's website; didn't see word one about _ training_ SEAL dogs.


The newspaper writes it like this; *He used to supply them to elite military units like Navy Seal Team 6*

"like" Navy Seal Team 6; the newspaper is using that to play up readership; not Harrison (although I'm sure he won't mind).

Do I think he's a douche; no idea; not my business. I certainly have neither the wherewithal nor the need for such an "executive" tool. I, like many others, think he's found a niche market for himself, I also agree that his clientele probably don't want the dogs that many here work with; especially considering they seem to be headed towards families; and there was quite a discussion not so long ago; about how many dogs used by people here; aren't good with children.

I've seen similar situations in the horse world as well; who am I to judge how somebody spends their money.


----------



## Joby Becker

Jennifer Sider said:


> *Special Note: Harrison Prather, Founder & CEO of Harrison K-9 Security Services has extensive experience and knowledge in the field of Military and Police Working K-9 s. Once he completed Military Service he worked for a Civilian Contractor at his own expense, learning how to train Military Patrol Dogs. In 1975 he started his own business, Harrison K-9, training dogs for both Law Enforcement and the U.S. Government. Many of the K-9 s trained were sent overseas to be used in Counter-Terrorism operations and other covert missions. He has trained U.S. Special Forces and other Special Operation Groups in Escape and Evasion techniques on how to confuse a tracking dog and how to neutralize the dog should it find them and attack. *
> 
> ^^^^ The above was from Harrison's website; didn't see word one about _ training_ SEAL dogs.
> 
> 
> The newspaper writes it like this; *He used to supply them to elite military units like Navy Seal Team 6*
> 
> "like" Navy Seal Team 6; the newspaper is using that to play up readership; not Harrison (although I'm sure he won't mind).
> 
> Do I think he's a douche; no idea; not my business. I certainly have neither the wherewithal nor the need for such an "executive" tool. I, like many others, think he's found a niche market for himself, I also agree that his clientele probably don't want the dogs that many here work with; especially considering they seem to be headed towards families; and there was quite a discussion not so long ago; about how many dogs used by people here; aren't good with children.
> 
> I've seen similar situations in the horse world as well; who am I to judge how somebody spends their money.


keyword "like"..

do you think this guy is responsible for what the media says?


----------



## Matt Grosch

same B.S., anyone believe he sold "many" dogs to special/elite forces, and then he trained them?


----------



## Joby Becker

Matt Grosch said:


> same B.S., anyone believe he sold "many" dogs to special/elite forces, and then he trained them?


i did not see "many" in the article...or that he trained them after they were supposedly sold to the "elite" forces... 

did you?..


----------



## Guest

Jennifer Sider said:


> *Special Note: Harrison Prather, Founder & CEO of Harrison K-9 Security Services has extensive experience and knowledge in the field of Military and Police Working K-9 s. Once he completed Military Service he worked for a Civilian Contractor at his own expense, learning how to train Military Patrol Dogs. In 1975 he started his own business, Harrison K-9, training dogs for both Law Enforcement and the U.S. Government. Many of the K-9 s trained were sent overseas to be used in Counter-Terrorism operations and other covert missions. He has trained U.S. Special Forces and other Special Operation Groups in Escape and Evasion techniques on how to confuse a tracking dog and how to neutralize the dog should it find them and attack. *
> 
> ^^^^ The above was from Harrison's website; didn't see word one about _training_ SEAL dogs.
> 
> 
> The newspaper writes it like this; *He used to supply them to elite military units like Navy Seal Team 6*
> 
> "like" Navy Seal Team 6; the newspaper is using that to play up readership; not Harrison (although I'm sure he won't mind).
> 
> Do I think he's a douche; no idea; not my business. I certainly have neither the wherewithal nor the need for such an "executive" tool. I, like many others, think he's found a niche market for himself, I also agree that his clientele probably don't want the dogs that many here work with; especially considering they seem to be headed towards families; and there was quite a discussion not so long ago; about how many dogs used by people here; aren't good with children.
> 
> I've seen similar situations in the horse world as well; who am I to judge how somebody spends their money.


 
Just like all the equipment that dog had, or the breed.....its a shame, but everyone will have an assumption and think THEY know, but really don't...it never said he supplied dogs to that particulat unit, but what if he did? just because his website says one thing, doesn't mean thats all he does or sell? I know alot of great guys in training and equipment sales that have shit websites or none at all.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

fairly ridiculous line of logic - still logical but pushed to a ridiculous extreme. a dog so far out of the typical price point that has a fairly straight forward task description - the question was fairly straight forward - most posts here assumed the dogs were not likely to be effective - some fairly experienced people suggested that - if so then knowingly selling/advertisong a product that is most likely not meet specification could be considered as scamming.

most people argued that 

1. the dog will never be tested.
2. the owner is happy.
3. the dog is a status symbol.

they are all true but have nothing to do with the product and what it is being sold as. i admire the guy he is stealing legally??


----------



## Al Curbow

Harry,
You're assumming 230 grand is a lot of money to the buyer. It may be chump change to him


----------



## Matt Grosch

Joby Becker said:


> i did not see "many" in the article...or that he trained them after they were supposedly sold to the "elite" forces...
> 
> did you?..



[*In 1975 he started his own business, Harrison K-9, training dogs for both Law Enforcement and the U.S. Government. Many of the K-9 s trained were sent overseas to be used in Counter-Terrorism operations and other covert missions. He has trained U.S. Special Forces and other Special Operation Groups in Escape and Evasion techniques on how to confuse a tracking dog and how to neutralize the dog should it find them and attack. ]*


----------



## leslie cassian

I see it as being like buying a Rolls or a Bentley. Super high priced cars, that really aren't a whole lot more functional than my super hot ford van. Much nicer cars - better fittings and furnishings, but essentially four wheels and an engine that get you from place to place. So why do people pay so much for them? Prestige, status, brand name... or just because they can. 

Given all the attention this story is getting, I can't help but think there's gotta be a kick-back there somewhere for the purchaser for the free advertising he's generating. I also think that this is more of a press release than a genuine news story. Good marketing all around.


----------



## Joby Becker

Matt Grosch said:


> [*In 1975 he started his own business, Harrison K-9, training dogs for both Law Enforcement and the U.S. Government. Many of the K-9 s trained were sent overseas to be used in Counter-Terrorism operations and other covert missions. He has trained U.S. Special Forces and other Special Operation Groups in Escape and Evasion techniques on how to confuse a tracking dog and how to neutralize the dog should it find them and attack. ]*


haha...lol....sorry Matt, missed all that...


----------



## Brian McQuain

He made Good Morning America. What a brilliant business man.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/256060/ab...pecially-trained-guard-dogs-fetch-huge-prices


----------



## Thomas Jones

I saw his ass on there this morning and there was 2 times he paused and lied and I was sitting there thinking that sob knows he's lying. Told them that if you lose your child in the woods this dog can go find it.


----------



## Brian McQuain

Yep. Gotta love it.


----------



## Howard Knauf

He acts like his s**t don't stink. Then again....when you make stupid money on a show dog you can afford to be fragrance free. Actually it was an embarrassing peice overall.


----------



## Jim Nash

SOB !!! I got to get me a freindly Schtz. III dog to sell for a gazillion dollars . I got 3 kids to put through college . I wonder what some rich schmuck might pay for an 11 year old retired Police K9 ? I suppose if I packaged it right I could get something .


----------



## Thomas Jones

the whole piece just felt uncomfortable to me. My mom called me and said put it on abc they got some new type of dog and it looks like yours. I thought at first they might have been talking about those dogs in russia they were trying to use in the airports that were wild. When I got on there I realized what it was though. That if you I tell you I'd have to kill you crap is laughable. Get this my mom heard schutzhund in the piece and called me back and goes you need to start doing that lol


----------



## Thomas Jones

I'm gonna email this sob and tell him I've been training my dogs in schutzhund and wanna get into the business he's in and F with him a lil bit


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I live 30 min. from Aiken. That's the first time I've ever seen him. I wonder if he would invite me on his grounds. I would really like to talk to him.


----------



## Thomas Jones

I bet he doesn't associate with people in the field like yall are in and I'm trying at. He wants people that don't know what schutzhund is


----------



## Howard Knauf

Jerry Lyda said:


> I live 30 min. from Aiken. That's the first time I've ever seen him. I wonder if he would invite me on his grounds. I would really like to talk to him.


 I do believe that would be a one sided conversation. Don't waste the gas.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I know Howard but that just sucks. I would really like to talk with him and not to put him down or anything like that.


----------



## Howard Knauf

He knows all he needs to know...and he's making big bucks. Some things ya just gotta accept.


----------



## Bob Scott

Jerry Lyda said:


> I know Howard but that just sucks. I would really like to talk with him and not to put him down or anything like that.



Doubtful he'd hold any conversation with someone that knows what there talking about. 
Scammers work off of folks that don't have a clue....Not that I'm saying he's a scammer. :grin:


----------



## Wayne Dodge

LMAO.... gotta be kidding me. He is either a liar or truly ignorant, one or the other.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Being a liar is yes or no. Being ignorant, that depends. Pretty smart to get that kind of money but like I and others have said, his clients couldn't handle the type dogs we produce. Smart again because he knows what type dog he can place with his type clients. His clients have huge ego's and lots of money. It's probably a write off anyway for them.


----------

